# Chatsworth Wagon Works, Old Whittingham, Derbyshire, May 2018



## HughieD (May 20, 2018)

*1. The History*
Scant history about these former wagon works. Named Chatsworth Wagon Works, they were part of a larger company established by Andrew Nelson in 1880. Part of the Glasgow Rolling Stock company Hurst, Nelson and Co, outside of the company’s main works in Motherwell, Scotland there was an administrative office in London and another wagon works in Swansea, Wales. Beyond that, there is very little other information around on the web. However, the works appears to have closed some time in the 80s and hence the site has been abandoned of the best part of 30/40 years.

*2. The Explore*
This large site can be found in the outlying town of Old Whittington, just north of Chesterfield, Derbyshire. It’s a large-ish site that I’ve continually clocked as I have taken the train south from Sheffield towards Chesterfield. Given I was going to be in the area with an hour to spend thought I’d check the place out. Entry is a bit round the houses but if in the know, it’s easy enough. The odd report has turned up now and again but it isn’t a regular place that comes up. That is possibly because it is a bit of a shell. Vast empty factories in varying states of decay with little left inside. That said, the relatively rural location and some excellent graff make this place a good way to spend an hour or so wandering around.

*3. The Pictures*

Follow the rails!


img7502 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Looks like we’re in the right place:


img7501 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Much rusting factories:


img7506 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7512 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7513 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7509 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7510 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7511 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside, vast and empty:


img7507 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7515 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7516 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7526 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some of the graff is quite old but still good:


img7503 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7508 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7525 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This is my fave piece:


img7504 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7505 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7524 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7527 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A bit further away from the main factories:


img7517 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7518 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7523 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This building was the admin block I think


img7519 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7520 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7521 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7522 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7527 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7529 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## smiler (May 20, 2018)

Lovely shots of industrial decay, proper job Hughie, enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## krela (May 20, 2018)

I like that, thanks.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 20, 2018)

Interesting shots. The graffiti isn't too bad as well. Your favourite graffiti painting I also like. Creative.


----------



## HughieD (May 20, 2018)

smiler said:


> Lovely shots of industrial decay, proper job Hughie, enjoyed it, Thanks



Cheers Smiler. Proper sunny day too!



krela said:


> I like that, thanks.



Cheers Krela!



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Interesting shots. The graffiti isn't too bad as well. Your favourite graffiti painting I also like. Creative.



Like that sort of graff where they incorporate what's being painted on into the picture.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 20, 2018)

The sun really makes the difference, brings out the beautiful reds in the rust, some cool graff too.


----------



## pduk2448 (May 21, 2018)

Hi
I am new to this site, I looked at this place a while back (when I went it was raining hard so I never stayed long and photographing it was out of the question. I like rummaging around these old places, initially I was looking for any old wagons that may have got left there, thanks for posting the great pictures of the place.


----------



## Wrench (May 21, 2018)

Nice work
I like this place, is the badger still there?


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 22, 2018)

I really like that.trashed as it is.some lovely colours there.grewt stuff mate.love seeing your stuff


----------



## HughieD (May 23, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> The sun really makes the difference, brings out the beautiful reds in the rust, some cool graff too.



Doesn't it just PV? Reds, oranges and rust. Winner.



pduk2448 said:


> Hi
> I am new to this site, I looked at this place a while back (when I went it was raining hard so I never stayed long and photographing it was out of the question. I like rummaging around these old places, initially I was looking for any old wagons that may have got left there, thanks for posting the great pictures of the place.



Cheers ma. Good excuse to go back on a sunny day!



Tbolt said:


> Nice work
> I like this place, is the badger still there?



Think it is but I inadvertently missed it.



Mikeymutt said:


> I really like that.trashed as it is.some lovely colours there.grewt stuff mate.love seeing your stuff



Cheers Mikey. You're very kind.


----------



## Malenis (May 23, 2018)

Love the droopy eyed graffiti! Thanks for sharing.


----------

